# Online Nissan part numbers and ills catalog



## -=MadMan=- (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi guys :clap:
This is SPAM! But a useful one I hope 
Take a look at Nissan parts catalog. Contains illustrations and related part numbers with alternatives list: Nissan Parts catalog
Clicking a part number gives part cross-reference applicability list. Ex: Piston-cylinder
Skyline GTR (R34) as an example:



Suggestions and critics are welcomed :chairshot
Enjoy :wavey:


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

:repost:

Still no R32


----------



## danny-scott2308 (Sep 8, 2010)

handy bit of info this cheers


----------

